# Lift Off tape..addt'l info



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

So for anyone that is interested....the tape I mention here:

http://www.painttalk.com/f29/carrara-marble-fireplace-surround-64602/index3/

...in post 44 does not stick to matte/flat paint. Weird, because I had a strip stuck to my living room wall for two weeks before I used it on the jobsite and that wall had oil primer on it.













Curled right off.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I know it probably defeats the purpose of being able to use just one tape, but in those cases where you've got flat or matte walls, you could always first just run 1.5" blue to the bulk of the perimeter, staying just shy of the actual contrast line, then go back over it with the good stuff. Seems like a lot of extra steps though. Maybe find something you could first wipe the wall with to get the paint to stick. Naptha?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Troy. I'm not sure what I'll do on the real wall,this red paint is scaring me. On the samples,it is impossible to touch up inconspicuously.

I'll be doing a stencil,so the adhesive will stick for sure. Blue tape will be for the trim,maybe purple or frog for the ceiling.:yes:

I'm on IDK how many reds now......having Budeke's custom match a botched color sample mixed at.......Home Depot. First time I ever bought paint there and it was wrong. Of course that's the one my client liked best.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Thanks Troy. I'm not sure what I'll do on the real wall,this red paint is scaring me. On the samples,it is impossible to touch up inconspicuously.
> 
> I'll be doing a stencil,so the adhesive will stick for sure. Blue tape will be for the trim,maybe purple or frog for the ceiling.:yes:
> 
> I'm on IDK how many reds now......having Budeke's custom match a botched color sample mixed at.......Home Depot. First time I ever bought paint there and it was wrong. Of course that's the one my client liked best.


:thumbsup: I am probably the only one here that know what that is


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

chrisn said:


> :thumbsup: I am probably the only one here that know what that is


They are my go to store.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> :thumbsup: I am probably the only one here that know what that is


Massage parlor?


----------

